# Bus I've been working on



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

A while back I posted on a 1:25 school bus kit (See This Link)

I have long wanted a Rio Grande Trailways bus for our layout. Nothing comes close to the 1936 Yellow Coach models the Rio Grande used in 1:25 or 1:24 scale. But I figured I could bash the school bus a bit to get it looking a little more like a Trailways bus.


Here's what it looks like after some cutting, filling, smoothing, and other work (the letter board is a test for decals...which will be white):












The driver is a poor Aristocraft West Point Cadet that had his legs and arms cut off then reattached so it looks like he is driving.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Got some primer on the bus and worked on the interior and wheels:


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Matt, 

Looks great, can't wait to see the final paint! Is it going to be a "new" bus or a weathered bus?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt... That's super.... Great job.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By ddevoto on 17 May 2011 08:43 AM 
Matt, 

Is it going to be a "new" bus or a weathered bus? 



Relatively "new". Clean without much weathering.

Just waiting on some good weather so I can finish painting it.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work so far Matt! The WestPoint cadet makes a good driver btw! 
What is the final color scheme the bus will get?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Matt!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 18 May 2011 12:49 PM 
What is the final color scheme the bus will get? 
Like this, but with Rio Grande instead of Burlington:











Here's the prototype:













For paint, I'll be using Poly Scale D&RGW Building Cream and Santa Fe Red. Looks fairly close to the colors on the Burlington Trailways bus...plus I had both paints already


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Almost done:


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's coming along very nicely!


----------

